# Random stuff found bottle hunting ..



## Dewfus (Mar 26, 2020)

Found these while hunting bottles love me some Lost treasures 





a


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 26, 2020)

Is that an urn? I been running into alot of jars and loads of catsup bottles. I keep the neat ones...can't keep them all. Nice treasure buddy.


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 27, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> Found these while hunting bottles love me some Lost treasures
> View attachment 204563View attachment 204564a


This is so odd. I literally pulled the exact same type of things out of the ground the other day at my spot. Same bottles 3 license plates and all.


----------



## Dewfus (Mar 27, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Is that an urn? I been running into alot of jars and loads of catsup bottles. I keep the neat ones...can't keep them all. Nice treasure buddy.


Thank you I think it's a lamp i thnk  maybe an urn lol


----------



## Dewfus (Mar 27, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> Thank you I think it's a lamp i thnk  maybe an urn lol


I 0 have 7 piles at the dump site of ketchup I need t find out wht kind of ketchup is worth keeping


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 27, 2020)

Urn lamp? Creepy right.


----------



## Dewfus (Mar 27, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Urn lamp? Creepy right.


Hahhaha that would be creepy lmfao


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 27, 2020)

Go to the light!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 27, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> I 0 have 7 piles at the dump site of ketchup I need t find out wht kind of ketchup is worth keeping


I did bring two home recently. One is a 1970 heinz # H-257 with 57 embossed on the sides 4 times.( 8 times would have been 1969). The other is a no name with an O in a square, owens old mark used from 1911-1929. 

 heinz 1970 

 Bottom of heinz.

 1911-1929 catsup bottle

 bottom with old owens mark. The 35 i guess is the mold number


----------



## Dewfus (Mar 27, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I did bring two home recently. One is a 1970 heinz # H-257 with 57 embossed on the sides 4 times.( 8 times would have been 1969). The other is a no name with an O in a square, owens old mark used from 1911-1929. View attachment 204606 heinz 1970 View attachment 204608 Bottom of heinz.View attachment 204609 1911-1929 catsup bottleView attachment 204610 bottom with old owens mark. The 35 i guess is the mold number


Manifest you lie ketchup come dig with me I have endless amounts at the site


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 27, 2020)

People loved condiments that did not need refridgeration.


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 27, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> Manifest you lie ketchup come dig with me I have endless amounts at the site


I have about 40 of these in my basement. I was gonna see if I could sell them in bulk. I don’t know much about them. Are they something special?


----------



## Dewfus (Mar 28, 2020)

Catcat16 said:


> I have about 40 of these in my basement. I was gonna see if I could sell them in bulk. I don’t know much about them. Are they something special?


 
Idk  anything  bout them lol


----------



## Dewfus (Mar 28, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> People loved condiments that did not need refridgeration.


Other then heinz  what  ketchup is desired


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 30, 2020)

I find pride of the farm alot. They were embossed.


----------



## Warf rat (Mar 30, 2020)

I like spoons with wear from stirring  the gravy


----------

